# My Lamancha is helping me lose weight!!!



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

My expression right this moment is a cross between this :veryangry: and this: :slapfloor: ...mainly because I think I'm starting to lose some screws. 
Nelie has discovered the art of jumping 5 ft fences. She thinks I can't live without her, and chases me all the way up the uphill, curving driveway to my house, and looks in all the windows and doors like a stalker. 
She is loud. 
Obnoxious. >tried to ram her way thru the livingroom window.<
The only way to get rid of her is to charge her screaming like an insane person and waving my arms like a wingflapping goose. She retreats, then hides behind a tree in hopes you won't see her. :hair: 
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . I . . . . am . . . . . . so . . . .EXHAUSTED . . . . . :GAAH: 
I've had the flu + allergies combo here, and I spent most of the past week chasing a stupid goat back to the barn area!!!!!! ( I don't even bother locking her up anymore . . . .except at night . . . .)
:help:


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

I am sorry but... :ROFL: I can just picture the lamancha miraculously leaping over the 5 foot fence and racing down after you and then hiding behind the tree! That is hilarious!

But of course I am laughing with you because I've been there! One thing that amazes me is how persistent goats are. I have tried building "goat proof" gates that chickens can get through so they can graze in the goat pasture, and so far if a chicken can get through it so can a goat. Never mind the fact that my chickens weigh like 4 pounds and my goats weigh at least 40... and oh, the chickens have WINGS.... But I have 2 goats whose sole purpose in life is to break in to the chicken yard, leap into the chicken coop, and eat the chicken feed. And then once they're in, all the other goats think it will be fun to prance around the chicken yard too. So then I'm frantically trying to throw goats back into the pasture, slam the gate behind them, grab the next goat, repeat (without letting the goat in the pasture back in the chicken yard...) Sometimes I literally spend an hour doing this until I am :veryangry: It's cute and funny for the first 5 mins, then :hair: !!

PS -- I HATE allergy season... I think I am sneezing 40+ times per day now... ugh


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Ah, a kindred spirit. :hug: 
My Dad is wanting to use her for target practice because she scared him when she looked in his office window yesterday.  It was funny. . . . .


----------



## farmgirl1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Idahodreamer said:


> Ah, a kindred spirit. :hug:
> My Dad is wanting to use her for target practice because she scared him when she looked in his office window yesterday.  It was funny. . . . .


lol.. I can just imagine sitting on the computer and going to dinner and all of the sudden there is a goat stalking me.... OMG that would scare me.


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

OMGosh! I don't know how I missed this thread - but I have laughed until I'm sitting here crying! :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: 

And the story about your dad! I can only imagine! :ROFL: 

But the funniest part is the mental picture I get of your goat hiding behind trees, stalking you like some super-spy! :ROFL: :slapfloor: 

Thanks for the laugh. I really needed it!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Great.....now i'm going to have weird dreams of a LaMancha chasing me......LoL....It's funny how some goats dont realize they are goats....


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Well, I'm pretty sure she's preggers with twins as she is too fat to jump the fence now, haha.  
My ND did this during her labor and I ended up spending 16 HOURS in the barn because she wouldn't let me leave!!!!! Letting her follow me up to the house wasn't an option because it was raining.... so major :hair:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

LMBO!!!!!! Oh my that is hysterical! Gotta love them goaties! Always trying to finad a way to drive us mad! HAHAHAHA :ROTFL:


----------

